
Notion raises $10M at an $800M valuation - pdog
https://www.businessinsider.com/notion-coo-akshay-kothari-funding-valuation-2019-7
======
xenospn
It seems like every day there's a new Startup I've never even heard of
reaching insane valuations out of thin air.

